# September 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in September.

Goodluck 

Sharry xx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll join this crew as my OTD is Sept 1st! Problem is that it's a Saturday so I won't get my results till the 3rd.... grrr didn't really want to make the 2ww any longer than necessary but ah well. I actually had a strange transfer as the embryo didn't come off the catheter first time, so once they finally confirmed the embryo was still there and not in me, we went through it all again! They assure me it's good luck and means it's a sticky one so I'll just hold onto that. 

Good luck to everyone else testing this month


----------



## Summer1993 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hiya,

I had my egg transfer yesterday and I'm so pleased with the results they transfered 1 embryo and are freezing 4, 1 didnt make it to day 5. She said my eggs are beautiful and it is a pleasure to see eggs like this which for me was brilliant I couldn't be more happier. 

Does anyone have advice on what to do or not to do while I'm waiting to take the pregnancy test in 2 weeks? 
What is the average percentage for someone who is 25 years of age with polycystic ovaries?

Thank you for reading, Freddie   x


----------



## RubyTZ (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi there,

My OTD is 3 Sept (so same as Jojonz’s amended date), though I think my clinic is being very conservative as that will be 16dp2dt. They aren’t having me come in for bloods. It’s just a pee stick. I plan to test a couple days before. 

This is 12dp2dt in my 4th IVF cycle (IVF #1 BFN, IVF #2 BFP MC @ 9 weeks, IVF #3 BFN). I’m with a new clinic this time and was feeling good about this cycle because I was experiencing a lot of the same symptoms I had with my BFP (mood swings, cramping, and swollen boobs) around 6dp2dt, but then 2 nights ago (10dp2dt) I had severe stabbing cramps that woke me up in the middle of the night and then mild cramps that felt like AF the next day along with diarrhoea. Now my boobs feel deflated. I am worried that something happened and my protesterone fell. I am on progesterone injections and (new this time) estrogen pills, so I have a baseline of pregnancy hormones in my body likely to prevent a bleed no matter what until I stop taking them.

I know symptom spotting is a lot like reading tea leaves, but I am wondering if anyone has any thoughts on whether I am right to feel that something (not good) happened and then my progesterone fell, or is it normal to feel like your hormones are ebbing and flowing?

Ruby


----------



## Candylane (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi ladies,
I just had a single 5 day blastocyst embryo transfer yesterday. My doc and embryologist were really happy with the quality of the embryo.
This is my 4th IVF cycle and my 3rd transfer. I think it's my last try before moving to DE.
I'm dreading the next two weeks but it's really helpful to have other people to talk to that are in the same boat 😊


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Cool to see a few more of us on this thread!!!

Freddie - no idea on the percentages sorry! Re the two weeks of waiting waiting waiting - I  think you need to decide for yourself how careful or not you want to be. Some people go all out and don't do ANYTHING that could potentially be a risk factor while others just go with the flow. I have always thought to myself that I wouldn't want to have any regrets or wonder if this thing or that thing could have been involved if I get a BFN... so I tend to take it easy. 

Hey Ruby - I had very similar scenario to you - must have been about 3dp 5dt I had lots of symptoms  for 2 days and then they left. I'm telling myself it was implantation and my wee embie doing it's thing and now everything is settling down! Could be the case for you too??I actually ahve NO idea ha ha but I am determined to be positive. 

Welcome Candylane great to have you with us! Cool that everyone was so positive about your embryo - that's the best start isn't it? What do you plan on doing to get yourself through the two weeks?

I actually bought some pregnancy tests today which I' haven't done before... think I'll test tomorrow which is 8dp5dt and then again on Saturday morning which is my OTD but it's a Saturday so can't actually test then. Dont' know why I want to test at home this time...

I'm off for a nap, feeling tired at the moment which  I"m hoping is a good sign ha ha... wishing you all a great few days


----------



## RubyTZ (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi there,

Writing with an update....the symptoms are back, well at least the sore boobs, so I guess there is some ebbing and flowing that goes on. Once I got myself out of being in that dreaded space of “oh no, it’s all over” I thought about it some more and realised that having those stabbing cramps on 10dp2dt meant that most likely one of our little embryos made it to blastocyst stage, which is hopeful. I haven’t tested yet. My spouse wants me to wait til Friday. 

Jojonz, thanks for the response. I hope you enjoyed the nap. I wish you the best for the at home test. Testing early at home is a mixed bag, but I always do it.

Freddie, I agree with Jojonz, what you do during the 2ww is really personal. I’ve been at both ends of the spectrum. My first round of IVF I barely moved and it was a BFN. This round I’ve been doing light walks on the Welsh Coast and sightseeing with my spouse. Other times I’ve had to do long haul international flights for working during the the TTW (just did that again yesterday actually and am writing from the US). Sorry no insight on the stats.

Welcome Candylane! Glad to have you. I am also feeling like we might stop with IVF and move to DE. We’ve said 5 rounds. One more if this one doesn’t work.🤞 that this is a lucky roll of the dice 🎲 for both of us.


----------



## Candylane (Mar 19, 2018)

@Jojonz- best of luck tomorrow with your testing.

I also bought some FRERs on Amazon this week. I'll probably start testing at 5DP5DT. I'm a disaster when it comes to testing🙈 

@Ruby - symptom spotting never really worked for me as I think the Crinone just messes everything up. After both of my previous transfers, I tended to get cramps. On my last transfer I had a CP and even for the days before the CP I didn't feel any different than after my first transfer.
I have a low AMH and the Doc thinks the quality of my eggs are really poor and that's why we are getting low numbers for EC and none of them are sticking. She said if I moved to EC, I would have a 70% chance of getting pregnant. 

@Summer- I tend to just take it easy for the 2 weeks after my transfer to give it the best chance of survival. Even though my clinic says you can do everything as you normally would bar lifting any heavy items. 
It's such a horrible waiting game😭

Where is everyone based? I'm living in Ireland. I have secondary infertility and have been TCC for close to two years.


----------



## RubyTZ (Aug 26, 2018)

Just POAS 15dp2dt and it was negative. I knew that the addition is estrogen to the progesterone supplements would make my symptoms more intense, so always had it in my head that it could be negative, but was still hoping for a BFP. I’m out for now.


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

I am 4dp5dt and due to have a blood test on 10th sept but so tempted to test earlier but consultant said not to home test, but if I was to buy one which day should I wait until? I heard you can get a positive as early as 9days post 5 day transfer? 

Good luck to everyone testing xx


----------



## Summer1993 (Nov 13, 2017)

I got a BFP this morning   I am over the moon so is my husband. We are in shock that it worked out for us 1st time. 
Good luck to everyone testing this month


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow congratulations summer1993 that’s excellent news!!! How many days past transfer are you?? Do you have any symptoms yet or was it a complete surprise? X


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

woo hoo SUmmer so excited for you!!!

Pink Bow I"m not sure which tests to recommend sorry! I just went for the one that came in a 3-pack!\

Ruby so sorry to hear of your negative. It's SO hard, especially when you psych yourself up to think it has worked. 

AFM - I"m out too. Negative POAS on Saturday and this morning and confirmed with Beta today... so onto the next round. 

GOod luck to everyone else


----------



## Summer1993 (Nov 13, 2017)

JOJONZ - Thank you, can't wait till the whole of my pregnancy exciting times   X

PINK BOW - Thank you x   Im 12 days past transfer today. I did have bloating, pelvis & ovary cramps/pains 7+ days after transfer I still have them now, I also come up with loads of spots not sure if that would be a symptom though. I was still completely surprised. I had my husband look at the test 1st as I was too nervous he said he could only see 1 line so I then looked and there was 2, he was looking for a line going across? Haha which ended up being a shadow he didn't have a clue what he was looking at which was quite funny I then told him there are 2 lines and he looked sad so i had to tell him it was 2 lines we were looking for. I should of explained to him before but i thought it would be obvious haha   xx


----------



## Candylane (Mar 19, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your negative tests Ruby and JoJonz

Congrats summer on your BFP😍

I'm 7dp5dt today and have gotten faint positives the last two mornings and the line is definitely getting stronger each day. I'm afraid to get excited about it yet as I had a CP on my last transfer.

I use the First Response tests also know as FRER. They were recommended to me by a number of people when I was doing my last transfer.


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

I’m 7dp5dt and tested this morning, was negative   I didn’t test not FR as there wasn’t any, just used a boots digital so said ‘not pregnant’ it said detects pregnancy up to 4 days early. My period is due 10th sept so 4 days early would be Thursday, do you think I’ve tested too early? Trying to remain hopeful but deep down I don’t think it’s worked 

Xxx


----------



## Candylane (Mar 19, 2018)

Pink Bow I would try again tomorrow on a FRER, I think you are probably too early for a digital test. Best of luck 🙏🏻


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all! Mind if I join in? I had a FET yesterday (5 day transfer) and have a loooooong wait ahead!

Exciting to see a few positives already this month! And so sorry to those who have already tested negative.

Pink bow my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Summer1993 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pink bow - I done a test 6 days after transfer and it come back negative I got very upset and emotional for no reason because on day 11 when the doctors told me I should take my test I got a BFP so I really do wish I waited as I was stressing and worrying for no reason. I really hope you come back in a few days with a BFP   good luck to you xx


----------



## icsi2015 (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me joining. I had my transfer on Monday and now waiting in anticipation for 14th September to hurry up and get here. I've been through this a few times before and had both good and bad news so feeling in limbo this time around.

Good luck to those waiting too. I find it's always best to wait until the day the clinic tells you, even though it does feel like forever!


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

sooo....anyone going mad in the 2ww?? I have been naughty and tested early and all -ve so far 😣, I'm 7dp5dt with one blast. the weird side effect I've noticed is feeling very swollen inside when inserting the progesterone pessaries..... I do remember this from being pregnant last time round and I'm wondering is this a good sign of possible pregnancy or just another nasty effect of the progesterone?? I need something to obsess over and I need the pregnancy tests taken out with my reach 😂😂🙈


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

Can I join you? Had FET yesterday with two x day3 transferred now to start the 2ww 😱


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Keeping everything crossed for you Audiprincess 🙂🤞


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you please? I had a day 5 blast transferred last Sunday.  My OTD is 9dp5dt so this coming Tuesday 18th.  My last cycle in November resulted in a BFN and my one before in 2014 resulted in my 3yo.

I started to cramp about an hour after transfer and now at 4dp5dt I am STILL cramping... they're getting progressively worse, as is the PMT.  I really dont want to be negative about the cycle as I've tried to remain positive throughout but I "just know" this one hasn't stuck.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww, anyone testing around the same time?


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ice, thank u lovely, remember u from last cycle, r u cycling again? Xx

2forjoy remember ur name as well, could it be the cyclogest irritating u? Keeping everything crossed for Tuesday for u xx


----------



## Daisy16 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello ladies

I had my transfer on 3 sept, I had 2 put back in can’t remember which grading but I got told they are of high qaulity. My otd is the 18th so that would make me 10dp5dt. 
So far only ha some twinges sore boobs but that’s all normal with the amount of meds I’m on! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## icsi2015 (Jan 5, 2015)

I tested today and it's a BFN. Gutted but will have to try again. 
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Icsi sorry to read your update, be super kind to yourself, sending u big hugs xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi icsi, so sorry hun. Be kind to yourselves this weekend and enjoy the things you've missed. Fx for your next cycle xx

HI daisy, welcome! We have the same otd so fx!

Hi auDi,  yes we were on the sharing thread together last year! Fx for you hun... really hope you have a sticky this time. No its defo the cramps of a witch... gutted as came into this cycle so optimistic. Even nearly caved for a hot bath last night because of the pain but DH said no.... just in case.  

Tuesday seems so far away! But I know when it's here I'll be too scared to poas!


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi ladies, may i join? I had my transfer yesterday. My EC was on Monday and it wasn't as great as last time. This time we only had 5 eggs, 3 mature and only one fertilized. It is an average embryo and has a few fragmentation which isn't a good sign. We had to go for ICSI as our donor's sperm didn't defrost properly. My OTD date is 26th of September. I do not feel very positive at all, but i will try to take each day as it comes. Took a day off today from work and trying to rest. 
lots of hugs   x x x


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well my very last 2WW board, cant believe im here again, so hello to everyone, and for the ones who have already tested,im sorry it didnt work out this time but dont give up hope, it will be your time soon xxx

so had 2XHB put back today, will test from 5dp5dt so that will be thursday, i always get +ive tests from then on but for now im going to think positive, get ready to fly back home tomorrow and pray god grants me my wish, hope your all doing ok and not nik nak watching all day! xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi team,

Am ready to join! I had a beautiful female embryo transferred yesterday, 10th cycle for me... 😱
Donor egg cycle in California, I fly back to London tonight.

Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi ladies 

Congrats on being pupo to the new joiners 

Ally.... Sorry to hear your cycle wasn't as expected but as everyone says... it only takes one. Shame about your donor sperm, was that expected?  

Hi Alex,  praying this is your sticky time. X

HI mrsfw, how amazing you can know the gender! Can I ask what made you go all the way to cali for tx?! Must make a nice holiday whilst there  

AFM... today is 6dp5dt and I'm still a crampy mess  have had to take regular paracetamol for the pai. moody now too so feel I'm just waiting for the witch. DH insisted we buy the tests today so picked up the usual 2 pack of FRER.

Hope you're all having a distracting weekend!


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello 2forjoy,
They just told me that the sperm’s quality was fine it just didn’t defrost properly. Instead of going on a straight line it was going up and down. Didn’t even know that’s a thing. 
Hope your cramps are better. Isn’t that supposed to be good sign? I haven’t had any symptoms so far. When is your OTD? x x x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi ally, ah OK. .. no I didnt realise that either! We too used donor sperm as DH has NOA. Our clinic always got us to sign an icsi form just in case. 

Well I guess it can be a good or bad thing but these are pretty strong af type ones. Trying to keep up PMA but when you can constantly feel the pain it's hard. Other than that I've only had mildly sore boobs but that's been the case since I started the cycle... also had sore boobs on my last (bfn) cycle so know it can be the meds.

My otd is Tuesday,  18th when I'll be 9dp5dt. When we get to it I'll probably want to hold out just to stay in my pupo bubble but on the other hand I want to know. We did talk about doing it a day early on 8dp5dt just so of its bfn I don't have to go to the office that day.... hmm....

Your otd is my birthday! X


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes, we had to sign that too. Never thought we will have to use ICSI.
We still have 3 frozen embryos from previous donor which we can’t use as we found out on the transfer day of our FET booked for July that our previous  donor is blocked. Another lady got pregnant with this D in jan and needed a termination as foetus wasn’t healthy. I guess we weren’t very lucky. 
I’ve always tried to test on OTD, but that can be so hard.. I feel this time it’s going to take ages. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!
Alex and Mrsfw, wishing you both a safe flight home. Hopefully this will be our time x x x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome ladies 💕, this thread saves me every time. 

Yes it is wonderful knowing the sex, it’s just standard practice in the States once you’ve had PGS, you inevitably find out the last chromosome.
We ended up in the States because success rates are higher (and if you see our history you’ll see we need every little bit of extra percentage) The donor system sits better with me here too, we wanted full ID release, photos etc & have Skyped our donor so it’s a very holistic/equal relationship. Not for everyone but right for us.

Ally- I believe having ICSI is great! The best sperm are picked that way- best of luck to you 
2forJoy- will you test early? Fingers crossed the cramps are a good thing. I’m a shameless early tester and will from about 5dp xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi lovely ladies, 

Wonderful to meet you all and hope I can join you! 
I'm 2dp5dt and I'm so upset already,  I don't know what wrong with my crazy head!! The thing is I've already had 4 transfers and after every single one of them I had cramps starting from day 1 until and after the Bfp.  And this time I don't have absolutely anything,  not one cramp, not even the smallest twinge I just feel normal like I didn't even had a transfer and it makes me think it didn't implant because this is so not like me.. 
Don't know how I'm going to survive the rest of the 2ww!

Mrsfw just noticed we had transfer on the same day! 

Hope you are all getting along better than me.

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi Bossy, same with me. No cramps or twitches what so ever. And I remember some with my BFP in January. 
I’ve been bed resting for two days this time too. Only got up to got to the toilet and to get something to eat. 
I feel quiet down but o guess this is a continuous feeling. I can’t remember the last time I was filled with excitement and happiness. 
Sending you all lots of luck x x x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you Mrsfw. Also I think that having so much info about your donor is wonderful! In our case we were only able to find out the basic characteristics. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Aw bossy it's super early for u to feel anything and They do say every pregnancy is different, when's your OTD? 26th? 

Who's testing this week?

Here's a little PMA dance for u all


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Good morning ladies, how are you all doing? 
I had a terrible sleep with weird dreams about IVF. I was waking up during the night and my anxiety reached its limits. Tried to do some meditation when I woke up but that didn’t go great neither as I just couldn’t focus. Each cycle was hard but I think this one is the hardest. 
I am at work at the moment, I hope that will take my mind from things. 
Hugs to you all x x x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Good morning everyone, 

I'm still the same, I have no cramps whatsoever !! Nothing! It's like I didn't even do any transfer! This has never happened before in all my years  of ivf and don't know what to make of it.. but pretty much think the embryo didn't implant and that's why I'm not having not one twinge like last times.. not positive at all..

Audi how are you keeping up? Xx I'm testing on Friday even though my Otd isn't until the 28th 

Ally sorry you had such a rough night and hope work can take your mind off of things... xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning team,

Am 3dp today and feeling remarkably calm. The symptom spotting is so difficult isn’t it. In the 2 cycles where I fell pregnant, I had super cramps, back pain etc for one and nothing on the other one so you just can’t tell. I have felt the implantation twinges yesterday so fingers crossed that’s a good start.

I listen to my meditation before going to bed which has helped with nerves so far.

Bossy- so wonderful that we are cycle buddies! 😊 Really hoping it works out for both of us, it looks like you are a veteran like me too with ++ cycles. We can do this 💪💪

Ally- hope you have a good day at work and it takes your mind off it.
Audi- how are you feeling & will you test early?
I’m going to throw myself into cooking for this 2ww I think and try new recipes, if you’ve got any good ones, sling them over xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Hope it’s ok if I join too. Had transfer last thurs so I’m 4dp5dt at the moment. 

also got no symptoms at all unless I really concentrate and think I might feel a teeny weeny bit of cramping but probably just wishful thinking. Had a really stressful time since transfer too (family stuff) so think I’ve probably frightened the embryo off anyway. Meant to test a week today but might test sat, sun and mon so I can prepare myself. 

Xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, looking for support to help through this week, I'm currently 7dp5dt and feel strange today. My lady bits have been tingling for the last couple of days, with af like pain on right. Today I just feel odd.  No idea what this means - l've had all symptoms it's been bfn and less to none bfp.

Bossy who knows what are body's are upto always wished I would get obvious tell tale signs like spotting etc but I wouldn't be so lucky. 

Mrsfw hopefully good signs for you,  I listen to my mediation when do the pesseries find do help. Cooking sounds good but I'm useless at it lol. 

Ally hope work helps you take mind off it, I know what you mean each cycle does seem harder 

2forjoy hope you are feeling good, have you tested yet or waiting till OTD eek not long now 

Hello to Audi,  Alex and anyone I've missed.

Feel it's going to be a long a55 week this week.

Here's to positive results


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

zph when is OTD, are you testing early xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex OTD =21/9 Fri. Have bloods booked for thurs but with gp so results will be back fri pm. I won't poas before Friday too scared although want to just don't want to be upset before at least Friday.


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Good morning ladies

MrsFW- We actually bought our sperm from Xytex in the states for that reason too.  We felt we needed to see a full profile to ensure we were happy- DH really struggled with his diagnosis of NOA so it was very important that he felt comfortable with all the characteristics.  Funny thing is we shortlisted our fave donor before looking at his full profile and once we saw the pics it was just a must- he looks like a long lost brother of my DH lol!  People always comment how alike to DH our LO is <3  

Good shout on the cooking!  I love to cook.  Not done anything adventurous for a while but did make a dairy free (allergies) veg-heavy pasta bake and a lovely warming tomato soup this weekend.  GBBO 2m... can't wait!

Ally- Aww hugs hun, I hope work can distract you enough.  It's so hard isn't it... every waking (and sleeping) moment focuses on TTC for me atm. 

Audi- TY for the PMA dance, trying to instill some PMA to myself lol! I've been following your diary and looks promising so far hun!  FX! Remind me when's OTD? (sorry, so rubbish at keeping track)

Alex- how you doing?

Bossy- FX this is your one hun. Every cycle is different- I had more of what I would deem as BFP symptoms on my BFN cycle compared to my BFP one.  Please keep positive sweets xxx

LittleChicken- welcome lovely.  Don't worry about scaring him away!  I thought I did that on my 1st cycle due to stress but now have a gorgeous 3yo munchkin currently making me a plastic fruit dinner lol!  I personally POAS sat or sun which would be 9 or 10 dp5dt.

zph- Sounds promising hun!  When is your OTD?  I'm still feeling crampy 

AFM- Still got the cramps  saturday night woke up at 3am absolutely DRENCHED.  I wasn't even wearing anything and we had the bedroom windows open but I was BOILING.  So worried that even if our embryo has implanted the massive spike in my temperate would have done damage  (just thinking they say to avoid hot baths and excess heat etc).  Scared me so much that I slept with just a sheet last night.

Today I am 8dp5dt so tomorrow is time to POAS... nervous as hell.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

2forjoy thanks lovely, lol I'm the same it's the 26th so still a while to go yet, I was super hot yesterday/last night by so was hubby so can't put that on anything, wishing u all the best for testing tomorrow xx

Mrsfw i feel ok thanks, I'm normally a bit of a serial tester (nearly 20 last cycle!) however I'm hoping to wait til OTD this time but we'll see xx

Little chicken welcome lovely xx

Bossy don't blame u will u test everyday or leave a day or two inbetween from Friday? Xx

Ally how was work lovely? Xx

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM I have an interview tomorrow great timing eh? Xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely welcome. 

Audi - 20 tests!!!! I’ve got 3 this time round. Good luck with your interview tomorrow. 

Mrsfw and zph I hadn’t even though about meditation. Love island australa helps me switch off though - haha. 

2forjoy I think a hot flush could be a good thing. I doubt you were so hot you did any harm to the embie. I’m cold if anything at the moment. We had a fire on last night and I was desperate to lie in front of it getting a corned beef back. 

Bossy I did t have s single symptom when I conceived my daughter so try to relax (easier said than done)

Xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Littlechicken welcome and thank you for giving me hope!!! I like Love Island, keeps me distracted ) 

Audi best of luck for your interview!!! I'll leave a day or 2 between tests xx

2forjoy how are you?? Did you test today Xx

Zph  welcome! I'm with you on that, this is going to be such a looong week!! Fingers crossed for a lot of positives for us all xx

Mrsfw I wish I could be calm like you but I'm not !!! Woow,  you felt the implantation twinges, that's so amazing!! Any new symptoms? 

Alli how was work ? 

Hi to everyone else I've missed! 
Afm I'm 4dp5dt and I still have absolutely NO symptoms , not even a single twinge! This is the first time after 4 transfers when I'm not having cramps. Had them with each Bfp and now I'm convinced this hasn't worked (( it didn't implant and that's why I'm feeling so weird, like I didn't even had a transfer...


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning all!

Bossy- I literally nearly posted at the same time as you (great minds at 4dp you see!!) Are you going to test early? Let me know if you do 😊 No symptoms is fine but I know we want to feel
Something don’t we for the reassurance! I won’t be calm if I get to the viability scan, that’s the bit that stresses me out bc I never get passed it, just a different hurdle ☹

Audi best of luck!! Let us know how you get on x
2forJoy- everything crossed for you this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Good morning ladies,
Welcome to Little chicken and 2ph!
Work had been really really beaut yesterday. Took my mind of things and tried to as stress free as possible.
Good luck 2forjoy today. I have everything crossed for you. 

Bossy, no cramps or twitches for me neither. They say each tone is different. I am trying so hard to be more positive as they say it place such a huge role. 
Not long until Friday. 
Mrsfw, what are you cooking today? 
I am not a massive cook but I have friends that find relaxing. Atm I am trying to take everything easy. 
Sending baby dust to you all . X x x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

I meant work was busy! 
Ps good luck Audiprincess with the interview! X x x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning,

I guess all pregnancies are different. Some people have horrible morning sickness and some are fine. Maybe our lack of symptoms in because the embryo implanted at night while we were sleeping, or in a place where you can’t feel it as much. I’m not going to read into it too much for my sanity   just trying to stay positive! 

I hope everyone has a good day. We are one step closer to test day xxx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Morning all.

2forjoy good luck for today hope it's good news.

Ally / Bossy,  as they say no news is good news maybe no cramps is also a good sign. 

Hello to everyone else, on my phone so hard to look at prev posts.

Afm 8dp5dt nothing really to report just have dull pain but nothing else.  Got abit tearful driving to work today just thinking about what if ... this is our last with DH OS. the ones we have on ice are DD. Really hope it's good news for DH too .


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Good morning ladies

I hope you're all doing well? I just wanted to start by thanking you for your support and we'll wishes, I wouldn't cope withour this site that's for sure!

Well .. today is 9dp5dt... otd. I am crampy still but have a bfp! I am happy don't get me wrong but also cautious as the line is so ridiculously faint  so scared of a cp or mc. I also feel incredibly guilty posting this... it should be a bfp for all of us. Xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

2forjoy - A faint is still a line! But I understand your worries, it is normal. I pray for a BFP but if/when i will get it i will be worried too. 
zph - so sorry to hear you you were upset this morning. The amount of times I've been crying in the car is endless. may i please ask what is DH OS?
x x x


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

2forjoy fab news    small steps and pray it's a sticker for you 

Ally DH OS = hubby own sperm


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Super quick post...

2forjoy  cautious congratulations to you, what test did u use? Xx

AFM I GOT THE JOB! 😊 One less thing to worry about 😊 Xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

2forjoy I’m really pleased for you. The worry never quite ends though does it. Why do you feel guilty though? You shouldn’t   

Well done Audi. You can celebrate with a fizzy water tonight  

Xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Great news Audiprincess! Congratulations x 
Thanks for the explanation zph x


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Let me first say thank you for ALL your lovely and kind words, it's such a comfort knowing you're all here.

LittleChicken- TY hun.  Oh I just think it's unfair that EVERYONE doesn't get a BFP.  xx

Audi- YAY!!  Nice one lovely, i'm chuffed for you!  TY, I used the FRER so really would have expected a slightly darker line 

ZPH- here's hoping, thanks hun! x

Hello to everyone i've probably missed, this thread seems to be picking up some speed now!

AFM- as I say thank you so much for your support. I am trying to remain positive and happy as at the end of the day there are 2 lines.  I am now at risk of being a POAS addict since nipping to boots at lunch to spend another £22 on sticks. Got another pack of FRER and a pack of CB digital.  I've never used the digital ones before as quite frankly they scare the hell out of me!  Seems so brutal to read the words if its a BFN.  I think i'll just do a FRER for tomorrow and maybe CB in a few days if still a BFP.

Just finished watching GBBO... I blooming love it!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning lovely bunch!

Well this is a nice a positive way to start the day firstly saying huge congrats to 2forJoy, wishing you all the best and really hope this pregnancy works out for you.

Secondly, huge well done to Audi!! Well done and I hope you did manage to celebrate. It’s realky nice to hear because so may people are put off reapplying or putting themselves forward when going through IVF so am super pleased for you 😊

AFM- all fine here. 5dp today, made lovely vege chilli last night and going to attempt a beef pie today. FRER also have special 2 pack tests with a free one included at the moment in Boots, which I’ve never seen before so I bought 2 yesterday. Easy to spend a small fortune so I stocked up.

Hope everyone else is feeling good, Ally, little chicken, Bossy, am thinking of you all. Zph hope you are feeling a bit better today, have you been in touch with the DCN, they are super supportive with donor issues xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Good morning everyone!
I hope you are all well   
Mrsfw, your recipes sound delicious, I fact I had a delicious vege chilli last night made by my DH. When is your OTD? Is it tomorrow?

AFM - I couldn't sleep all night because of my sore through and partially being worried that this might affect the implantation     Took a couple of Panadol and drinking lots of warm water with honey.

Sending baby dust to you all!
x x x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I had veg chilli last night too - how weird xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi lovely ladies,

First of all I want to congratulate 2forjoy! I'm so happy for those 2 lines and really hope this will be a healthy pregnancy! Did you do any more tests? Xx

Ally hope you feel better now!! That's the last thing you need 

Mrsfw , my transfer buddy,  how are you? Your recipes sound so good!! I also bought 3 frer special pack tests ) 

Audi congratulations on getting the job, you are admirable!! Xx

Zph I know exactly how are you feeling, on my last fresh cycle we ended up with one last embryo from my husband and one embryo with donor sperm but unfortunately it didn't work out so now we used DS exclusively.. Really hope it will be a positive for you! 

Little chicken how are you ? You are right,  I guess every pregnancy is different and I should stop comparing!! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone! 
Afm nothing much honestly .. still no cramping,  no other symptoms just feel a bit of pressure in my lower abdomen but then I'm thinking that it's all in my head and I'm imagining things that aren't true .. I'm going crazy, that's for sure! 2 more sleeps until I'll test 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi bossy, I have had some mild cramping but nothing much. Don’t know if I want symptoms or not since I didn’t have them when I got my bfp. Should probably take my own advice and not compare.

2forjoy you shouldn’t feel guilty. I love hearing about people’s good news on here as it gives hope. Aside from that it’s not like you are pushing in front of the queue at the baby shop and taking the last one xxx

Hi to everyone else. One more day down!

Xxxc


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies  👋 

Thank you! I did celebrate with a (decaf) cup of tea and a couple of 🍪 

Ally hope your feeling a bit better today? Xx

2forjoy have u tested today? Been thinking about you xx

Mrsfw thanks for the info on the offer on in boots I may have to pop their on sat 😁

Veg chilli craze going on??!! Am I missing out? Lol

Does anyone else feel like they want to go to bed earlier and earlier each night so they day is shorter and one less sleep til they test? Or is it just me? 😂 xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Good evening my lovelies 

What's with all the veg chilli dudes?! Yum though... may have to do one at the weekend!

Mrsfw... ty lovely. And good on the tests... my boots is pants and still got standard 2 packs in, shame as they're so flipping expensive! 

Ally I hope you're feeling better? I had awful sore through for about 3 days during my 2ww and felt the same. Plenty of fluids xx

Bossy ty lovely! Pressure sounds great hun, keep up PM, not long now! How many dpt will you be?

Little chicken. .. aww lovely, thanks. I know I know.glad I am giving hope to people and love the analogy lol!!

AuDi. ... I totally did that! Was going to bed earlier each night lol! Ty hun, I'm OK.  Xx

AFM. . Today is 10dp5dt and I poas again. The line wasn't any darker bit it wasn't any lighter either so I'm keeping up a positive mindset. Certainly 'feeling' pregnant today  Will poas again tomorrow then call clinic to book my viability scan, they say for 6 to 6.5 weeks but Think I wI'll push for 7+0 as I'd hate to have it too early and not see a heartbeat then stress. Xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Morning all 

2forjoy hopefully those lines will stick around for you and you can get scan booked in.  I'd be inclined to try n hold to 7w as 6w could give you unnecessary stress.

Audi congrats on the job x let's hope this is the start of your good luck x

Bossy any symptoms yet ? Pray this is good news as it's a sticker for you xx hoping if we need to that we are both ok moving to DD. 

Littlechcicken,  hope you are keeping well and it's not driving you crazy yet. 

Mrsfw thanks for the boots tip will head there today 

Ally hope you are feeling better, if it's going to implement it will.  There was a recent study to say think even stress may not  effect if going to implement.... let's hope this is true 

Alex - thinking of you hun xx

Hello to anyone I've missed, on my phone to not ideal

Afm- not much in way of symptom or not sure if I am imagining them :-( have bloods booked today 1040 with Dr.  OTD is tomorrow I'm ****e scared to POAS.... trying to convince myself this hasn't worked so won't be disappointed but also I have hope that this is my time.... I hate this 2WW!!!!!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Morning ladies,

So I was very naughty this morning and did a frer test at 6dp5dt and there was a second line 🙈🙈🙈🙈 of course it's faint because it's so soon but I guess I can be cautiously optimistic! I'll give it a few days and do another test on Sunday and hopefully there will be a darker line but honestly I'm not looking to much into it because last time my beta was 900 and that second line was still faint so not always very accurate. Otd isn't until next Friday on the 28th

2forjoy maybe this is your case as well, as long as they are not getting any lighter xx 

Zph look at me with no symptoms and 2 lines. You can never tell and I see now that each pregnancy is indeed different . Bestof luck for tomorrow!! I'll be thinking of you 

Audi how are you today? Xx

Littlechicken symptoms definitely are different each time, I've convinced myself) 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning team,

Congrats bossy! That’s super news 😊 A line is a line, really hope it sticks for you. Hoping your good luck will rub off on me 👍 How do you feel?

Zph- best of luck for this morning, have everything crossed for you. Will you get the results later today?

2forJoy - it’s a tricky one re the early scan isn’t it, pros & cons toearlier & later, I will be dreading it if I make it that far that’s for sure. Will your clinic require any after the viability scan? I only ask because mine ask for one at 6,7 & 8 weeks before handing you over to mainstream care. My clinic  don’t look for a heartbeat at 6 weeks, just the size & location, it means you can stop the meds earlier  & move on more quickly to the next cycle if needed. Not an easy decision though. I really really hope it goes well for you.

Hi to everyone else 😊!

Afm- feeling fine, the pie was good last night & doing chicken noodle soup today. Yum.
Xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Good morning all,

This seems to be a very positive shred. I hope it will stick with all of us.
Bosyy, congratulations!! Amazing news! That gives me such much hope with no symptoms at all  I asked my DH to buy me a FRER but he doesn't approve of an early test. I guess because he knows me so well .. I would get so down if there would only be a line... So I think I will take his advise.
2forjoy - the line is still there and I am sure it will get darker!
zph - having everything cross for you tomorrow. It is going to be a long day but nearly there  
audiprincess - i have defiantly been going earlier to bed lately ( especially with my cold)
Mrsfw - the chicken soup sounds amazing with this weather and funnily my DH bought one (from Tesco though and not homemade) for me last night as I was in so poorly.
littlechicken - I hope you are well.
AFM - feeling terrible today, mainly painful throat and runny nose. Did get a better sleep and the chicken soup helped last night. Thinking to leave work earlier, but I have had so much time off because of IVF and I feel so bad to ask for more. Or trying to save my future sick days for a future attempt if this doesn't work ... I've also been googling like mad about positive embryo transfer when having a cold. I hope this is not going to affect the chances. Thank you all for the messages  

Baby dust to you all    x x x


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats Bossy, here's to successful 9 months.

Afm- I'm annoyed with myself as I working from home this am and in a mad moment decided to poas but with my 2nd wee.  It's an Asda cheapy as need to buy frer today . There is a very faint line.  Im 10dp5dt now scared it will end as last one.  Should it be stronger line.  Now doing own head for different reasons


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Zph if it was second wee of day it’s bound to be a weak line. I only had a weak line at 14dpo with my only ever bfp with second wee of day. Sure it will be stronger tomorrow.

Congrats to you too bossy. Lots of bfps flying around at the  moment. I’m
Desperately trying to hold on and not test early though. 

Hope you feel better soon ally x

2forjoy definitely wise to delay the scan til a bit later. I had the very anxious wait when I was scanned too early and would avoid again if possible xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

I’m loving the encouragement on this thread, thanks all for keeping it going.

Zph- try not to worry, as others have said, it’s a different wee and a different brand of test, I hope this alleviates your nerves.

Ally- are you feeling any better this afternoon? Hope so and sending you good vibes

Well as I bought the tests I’ve caved and tested early (as I knew I would 🙈) I feel they call out to me like the ring in lord of the rings!!! Anyway.... bfp!! Very happy. I won’t test again now. Hcg booked for mon & weds x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Zph Let us know when u get ur results xx

2forjoy sounds very sensible xx

Bossy tut tut tut for testing sooooo early but massive congratulations really made up for you xx

Mrsfw wow congratulations to u too xx

Ally owww hope your feeling better real soon xx

Zph cautious congratulations to u, please don't buy any cheapies it's not worth the stress I (well my hubby) made that mistake last time and caused so much worry and anxiety, CB/FR are totally worth the extra few pound xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Zph I faint line is still a line isn’t it? And with second wee as well.. fingers crossed for tomorrow! 
Mrsfw- that’s amazing! So happy for you! Sorry, can’t remember, when is your OTD? 
AFM - I feel like testing now, that FRER has been staring at me since I got home. I left work earlier. I still feel awful. I can only drink warm water as the normal tap water seems to cold. Blocked nose and can’t even use the sprays I usually use. Not coughing that much which is a relief. I hope the little one will stick with us despite all this. 
x x x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

That’s awesome mrsfw. So pleased for everyone getting bfps. 

Ally I’m sure the little embie is completely oblivious to all your coughing and feeling poorly. Nobody would ever get pregnant in winter time if it is a problem. Hope some steam can help. You might have to run the shower and chill out in the bathroom for a bit. 

I feel like testing too. I’ll be 8dp5dt tomorrow so should get an accurate result but it’s is Monday. Last time I started getting af pains 10 days after transfer. I know I should wait. Slowly going mad now. 

Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks all so much, really appreciate the wishes.

Ally- OTD is 26/9, today am 6dp5dt (PGS tested)

Xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Littlechicken- thank you  I'll have a shower in a bit. It did help in the morning x
Mrsfw - we have the same OTD! I'm very tempted to test tomorrow morning  x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Morning all.

Feels such a positive board, good luck to those testing next.

Afm- today is my official test date 11dp5dt and I have   on frer.  It's still faint but stronger than my last cycle on the same day.  Will call Dr for bloods results today, booked in for Monday for my next.  Of course pleased that its the first hurdle completed but scared about what if. But I have to have hope that this is our time 

Have fab day all 

Zx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

So pleased for you  
Bfn for me


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Little chicken, am so sorry, do you have a next steps plan? Take care of yourself xx

Zph- hurrah hurrah! Great news and hope you are thrilled, let us know how you get on with bloods.

Ally- sending you luck if you do xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I’ve got 2 more Frosties but I’m starting to lose hope. Anyone know how long you have to wait between FET?


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

1 bleed & a clear scan and you can go straight away x


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Littlechicken - I am so so sorry. My previous clinic suggested to wait two cycles. Thinking of you ❤
Zph - congratulations, what a great way to start the weekend 
AFM - I didn't test as too scared but loosing hope day by day. My temperature didn't go below 37,4 which I don't think it's a good sign. 
x x x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Feel my bfp maybe short lived. 

HcG 22.5
Progestrone 90

Scared it's over even before started, repeats on Monday


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Mrsfw does that mean crack on as soon as I get my period in about 3 days? 

Sorry zph hope it’s still good news. Xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Zph I'm praying that your beta doubles on Monday! The number doesn't count, doubling is important!!! 🙏🙏 

Mrsfw congrats on your early bfp, very happy for you xx

Little chicken sorry to hear your news  my clinic makes me wait one cycle between fets . Big hug 

Ally hope you will feel better soon! 

Hi to everyone else!
Afm I'm so upset today.. Last night I started spotting brown/ pinkish colour (sorry tmi) and I started having period like pains.. I'm so scared something bad is about to happen.. did another test today and it was a lot darker but I'm still scared.. I'm terrified of going to the loo!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Aw Bossy- thank you and sorry to hear about the spotting, it’s so distressing , can you get a beta done for reassurance?
Zph- hoping yours goes up, fingers crossed
Little chicken- call your clinic to ask but that would be the case with mine, yes

Xx


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Bossy I understand how you feel, but at least the line is darker. Will you test again in the morning?
AFM - my period cramps started 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

evening ladies

I miss one day of FF then have pages to catch up on lol!  I will try and cover everyone but please don't take offence if I miss you:

Bossy- sorry to hear about the spotting but don't stress over it.  Perhaps get a beta hCG done as mrsfw said? At the end of the day you have a stronger line.  Remember I was 99% sure AF was arriving for me?!   xx

Ally- sorry youre still feeling rubbish  that sucks!xx

Zph- sorry to hear you are disappointed with your results but as the other ladies mentioned it's more about the number doubling.  What did the clinic say about it?  Big hugs hun xx

Little Chicken- oh hun i'm gutted for you.  Not sure what the protocol is tbh, I know it's a whole clear month before another fresh ivf but usure on fet.  Spend this weekend doing nice things xx

Audi- how are you feeling?xx

Mrsfw- naughty tester lol!  But huge congrats hun! xx

AFM- so sorry I missed you all yesterday- juggling working full time and LO at the same time as TX is really tiring.  Today is 12dp5dt.  Yesterday I called the clinic back to confirm the BFP and booked my scan for the later date so will have that bang on 7weeks on 9th Oct.  It's going to be a very long 2.5 weeks wait haha!  Yesterdays line was darker on the FRER so that was reassuring- even mixed my tests all up and got my mum and DH to guess the order lol... they both got it correct.  I was still way too scared to use the CBD incase it gave the wrong conception indicator but this morning I plucked up the courage... to our delight it was correct reading 2-3 weeks.  So relieved so we're celebrating with a thai take-out tonight 

Any nice plans this weekend for anyone?


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

2forjoy ahhhh excellent news lovely, so pleased for u xx

Zph keeping everything crossed for u xx

Bossy how u feeling lovely? Are u still spotting? Could be implantation? I had light bleeding for a couple of weeks around test date when I was pregnant with my princess apparently it's quite common especially following ivf not sure why though xx

So I've been and bought two FR after work but resisted using them not sure how long I'll be able to resist for now they're in the house


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Good morning, I’m out, my period came this morning. I didn’t even manage to get to my OTD day. Good luck to all of you x x x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Ally and Littlechicken - so sorry to here your result.  This journey def does suck. 

Hello everyone else hope all doing ok and not going crazy on the 2ww.

Afm  - my clinic asked me to do Ovitrelle shot 250mcg so managed to source one same day and took first yesterday, then need to have next Sunday, blood Tuesday and last shot Tuesday.  I have poas this am expecting to be stronger due to hcg shot but it's either same as yesterday or slightly lighter.  Now thinking maybe this is a chemical and lost all pma. Feel in limbo where if it's not viable just want it to be over.  Anyone have any idea if poas should have been darker ? Took shot around 5pm yesterday


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Ally I'm so sorry lovely, I also had that on my first two cycles, please keep with the meds though until OTD xx

Zph I'm sorry I have no experience with them but sure someone will pop along soon xx

AFM caved and tested BFN, OTD 26th so will continue with meds and will test again on OTD, I'm not out til I'm out!


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Audi, still early days for you pray that next time you test it's bfp.

Today's poas is now stronger than  yesterday's although it's taken 1+ hours to get there.  Trying to think the worst but hoping for the best.  At least the hcg maybe working....


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

AuDi please don't lose hope sweets. Praying you gt that second line next week my lovely xxx

Zph... Sorry hun I'm not sure about the extra shots but really hope this is a lovely sticky for you hun xx

AFM. .. did another frer today (last one was 2 days ago) and it's a beautiful dark 2nd line now  obviously still nervous as hell but so relieved that things are going in the right direction and as rubbish as I feel I'm enjoying the nausea (atm) xx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone. I hope I'm not too late to join? I'm due to test next weekend and I want to test now! The waiting is the worst.


----------



## Nird01 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello ladies! Anyone had a treatment in Barcelona IVF? I just had 1 embryo transferred and waiting for the results (10 days looks like a year?)


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

How is everyone getting on? I’m 11dp5dt so only another 3 days to go until I can test. I’m feeling sick especially in the mornings and still getting crampy sensations but not sure if those are good signs or just normal. First cycle do not sure what to feel or what expect!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome Chelle & Nird, hoping you both have successful cycles.

2forJoy- glad yours is still sticking, have everything crossed for your scan and a long wait it is indeed!!

Audi, I still have everything crossed for you!Hope you feel good today.
Zph- I don’t know about ovitrelle, is it that a progesterone? Let us know how you get on.

Afm- 1st beta back today at 10dp, it’s at 305 so a good first result & fingers crossed it goes up. Love to all  xx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've ordered some pregnancy tests on my Asda delivery tomorrow..... I must keep repeating i will not test until my period is due! That's another week!! Argh.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Chelle, welcome! hope u manage to resist xx

Mrsfw, thank u lovely xx excellent results bet your so pleased xx

2forjoy, great news they're getting darker, how u feeling? Xx

Lori not long now symptoms sound good xx

Bossy how u doing lovely? Xx

Zph thank u lovely, excellent that the lines getting darker xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Well ladies BFN for us, gutted!  

I truly wish you all the very best of luck with testing and a happy and healthy pregnancy for you all.

As for us we have three frozen embryos and we will start the next cycle as soon as the clinic will let us.

Best of luck all xx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear that audi. I hope they let you start again soon xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

So sorry audi hun  reading your symptoms in your diary I really thought this would work for you. Hopefully they let you start again straight away, let us know they say.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Audi, look after yourself xx

Bossy, how are you getting on? Xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry Audi, so unfair but sounds like you have a back up plan. 

Hello to everyone else.

Had bloods this am , so will see if results back Dr this after if not then in am. No idea now and stayed away from POAS as had 2 HcG shots.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies. 

We are due to have our first IVF cycle next month, eek! The consultant has recommended Metformin as it may or may not help with egg quality  However, the nurse asked me why I want to take it as its highly likely to cause an upset stomach (which I am already prone too with IBS). I told her I don't want to take it but that the consultant has advised me to. I'm really confused whether or not to take it as I don't want to feel ill for the next four weeks!!! The consultant has advised this because she said if I didnt take it and the IVF fails would I blame it on not taking the metformin (im a worrier and overthinker) so I dont think she believes it makes much difference either. 

The consultant did say there is little evidence to suggest it does anything and that its just something they have always used. I'm therefore wondering why they would recommend taking a table with such horrible side effects if it isnt likely to do anything 

Can you tell me whether you have been advised to take it or not with your cycles? 

I do not have polycystic ovarian syndrome, I have regular cycles and ovulation symptoms each month.  I do have a few cysts on one ovary and very high egg count so they believe my ovaries may behave poly cystic. 

My appointment is at 2pm and im stressing about whether or not to take them. Any advise would be greatly appreciate!!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Zph- any news?
I’m just waiting for my 2nd beta results...

Welcome Tinky, hope you have a good cycle. No experience of metaformin but I don’t have PCOS. There seem to be a couple of studies out there on it though describing the benefits, it’s really got to be down to you and how long you can go through the process for. I’m of the mindset of throwing everything at the problem but only you can decide if that’s right for you.

Like many many IVF treatments there just are not the studies whether it’s diet related, acupuncture, additional hormonal stimulants so I think your consultant poses a good question , would you always wonder if it was that if it didn’t work? Depends on your financial restraints too if course. Good luck! X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi lovely ladies,

Sorry for disappearing but I've been having a hard time with all the cramping and I was so scared I couldn't talk to anyone.. but, had my beta today at 12dp5dt and it came back at 807.1 so I'll try and relax at least until Friday when I'll check the doubling! 

Audi I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn but glad you can try again so soon! When are going again? I would really like to continue to follow your journey 

Mrsfw waiting for beta is the worst!!! Fingers crossed for your second one xx

Zph how are you ? Did you receive the results? 

Lori not long for you now! 

Ally I'm so sorry to hear about your period 

Hi to everyone else and welcome!


----------



## healthyhappyjourneyfi (May 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone... I am still in the 2WW limbo, am 12DP5DT transfer today and Hubs is adamant we cannot test until OTD which is Friday.

Bit worried as today I have started showing symptoms of a cold (runny nose etc)... Have had no symptoms really of any note so scared it will be a BFN!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I caved and did a test this morning. Way too early!! I don't know why I did it to myself. It was negative. Boohoo. I'm still not losing hope just yet. AF isn't due until Tuesday! 😂.

Tinky, I took metformin for a month, it did nothing except make me feel ill. So I never bothered with it again and ended up pregnant without it 😊.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thank you ladies 😘

Bossy that's fantastic news on your beta result, by all means follow my (increasing) crazy thoughts and journey via my diary 😁 Stay in touch xx

2forjoy thanks lovely, waiting for clinic to get back to me with next dates 🙄 Stay in touch xx

Love to all xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning team,

Firstly Bossy hurrah!!! So thrilled for you 😊 We are so similar, mine was 828 yesterday. Hoping you feel great 👍 

2forJoy - try not to worry, I know easier said that done but you need to stop testing now! HCG on bloods are most reliable once you’ve had your positive on a wee test. The wee test will never be exactly the same because of concentration & time of day. You also need to be consistent with the brand of test you use, I’d recommend FRER. CB don’t say beyond 2-3 weeks so it won’t say higher  than that. Try to be kind to yourself and get bloods done for reassurance.

Chelle- sorry to hear it was negative but you are not out yet, fingers crossed.

I’m going to hop over to the ‘awaiting early scans’ board to let others get on with their 2ww but will keep checking to to see how you are all doing & hope to see you all over there soon xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

*"When you know... you know"* 

So I've just heard back with the second results and 22dp5dt they have only gone to 1481 (they were 1421 4 days ago at 18dp5dt).

Need to go to EPAU tomorrow to check for ectopic.

I'm devastated ladies... literally gutted right now


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

2forjoy - so sorry to read this is a truly cruel game.  Take care.

Bossy seen you're other post - betas  don't double they should rise by 66% so yours are well within. Good luck pray it's a sticky for you 

MrsFw good luck and sure scan will be here before you know it

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Afm- after 4th blood today confirmed dropped, so another chemical. I'd had a blood Friday at 18dp5dt which was 129 so guessed wasn't meant to be ,had prepared myself over weekend so wasn't upset today to read email.  Just waiting to hear back from clinic 're when we can go for next FET.

Good luck all with your journeys.


----------

